# Name that valve



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Buddy of mine sent me these. I think its a PF, it had a glass "crystal" round handle on it. That split in half and fell...one half shatterd and is in the trash, the other half is still in one piece. If memory serves there is an adapter piece that fits into the octogon shape insert and the handle screw is about an inch or so long. The adapter piece is long gone in the trash. I looked at the supply house and they had nothing, but I was wondering if any of you knew the valve name so I can start to see if we can get one either ordered or online somewhere before I tell him he is buying a new valve / install!

Thanks


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like Price Pfister to me ,


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That....................................... IS an AMERICAN STANDARD. If I am wrong on this tankless, ill change the title under my username to "Tankless's Biotch" for one week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That....................................... IS an AMERICAN STANDARD. If I am wrong on this tankless, ill change the title under my username to "Tankless's Biotch" for one week.:thumbsup:


With all due respect.....I hope your wrong, cuz thats funny. :laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I took the remains of the handle to another supply house, the ol' timer did tell me it was a PF and that I would never find that same handle again. Either replace the valve or rid some plastic aftermarket were my two options. I called PF for a part # to search down, I got hung up on after 20 minutes on hold....

.....and I spell it Byotch thank you very much!!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Byotch&defid=1132531


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I took the remains of the handle to another supply house, the ol' timer did tell me it was a PF and that I would never find that same handle again. Either replace the valve or rid some plastic aftermarket were my two options. I called PF for a part # to search down, I got hung up on after 20 minutes on hold....
> 
> .....and I spell it Byotch thank you very much!!
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Byotch&defid=1132531


There is a faucet parts store in Dallas that would be able to ID the faucet and I would bet they would have a handle and rebuild parts. Teters Faucet Parts.
I tried to ID it at work, but need better pictures. Those gave me a headache..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Price Pfister Avante?
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ante&hl=en&rlz=1T4WZPA_enUS287US288&sa=N&um=1 
http://www.candlsupply.com/products/plumbing/Single Control Valves price pfister.htm


I've found a few places online that have handles. I also found it in my M-One catalog.




Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I checked my Jerich Company catalog, that handle is know where to be found, neither is that valve, I need proof that that is a price pfister, before I surrender.:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Price Pfister Avante?
> 
> http://www.candlsupply.com/products/plumbing/Single Control Valves price pfister.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

It is Price Pfister, That Pf'ed up Pfaucet w/ that Pf'ed up name. It's an old one but the glass handle carried thru to the line in the 90's and that coned metal cap that is threaded was changed to an o- ring. Installed alot of them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel a BOIYTCH being born !! :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe you can get them here...
Check their on-line catalog...
http://nyrpcorp.com/photoalbum.asp?id=343323&page=1


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That....................................... IS an AMERICAN STANDARD. If I am wrong on this tankless, ill change the title under my username to "Tankless's Biotch" for one week.:thumbsup:


:laughing: SO WHEN IS THAT NAMECHANGE?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Christina said:


> :laughing: SO WHEN IS THAT NAMECHANGE?



No one has proved that is in fact a Price Pfister yet. I need a link to a parts diagram, before i give up. I have searched high and low, and do not think that it is a Price Pfister.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No one has proved that is in fact a Price Pfister yet. I need a link to a parts diagram, before i give up. I have searched high and low, and do not think that it is a Price Pfister.


I don't think it is pp or am. std.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> It is Price Pfister, That Pf'ed up Pfaucet w/ that Pf'ed up name. It's an old one but the glass handle carried thru to the line in the 90's and that coned metal cap that is threaded was changed to an o- ring. Installed alot of them.


 
OMG, that's Pfuckin Phunny!!

LOL:laughing:

Ohhh, Rock Star, what have you gotten yourself in to? LOL


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I do not know what it is. l But that stem is neither an Avante or a FLowmatic.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Somebody has to know what that Pfreakin valve is.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pull the trim. Lets see the body.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Pull the trim. Lets see the body.



I've used that same statement, under different circumstances of course.:blink:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Pull the trim. Lets see the body.


 
That's what I told her....:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is PP, the stem stub out is different, but the cover plate is what PP will look like.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It is PP, the stem stub out is different, but the cover plate is what PP will look like.


There are several manufactures with that style trim plate. Same shape..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> There are several manufactures with that style trim plate. Same shape..



American standard has a few like that, the old Delta Scald gaurd looks like that, Moen has some like that, Symmons, can i keep going?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Disregard this post



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That....................................... IS an AMERICAN STANDARD. If I am wrong on this tankless, ill change the title under my username to "Tankless's Biotch" for one week.:thumbsup:


Pull the cartridge, but it could be an old A/S N-1030 push-pull faucet. I would have to look, but I may have a crystal handle in stock if not the metal handle are still made.

This would be around the time "ACID" was popular, because if it is the push-pull that is the only reason I would think that anyone would design a facuet like this and the Vent-A-Way water closets

If it is I would personally retrofit it with a kit from M-ONE in Utah.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I asked for more pics, and this is what I got:






































As for handle function: "Yes, just what you described.....We pull it out to turn the water on and then turn left for hot and right for colder water."


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Still saying PP . Unless some freak , early moen ..... I 'm not sure


----------

